# Right place, right time.



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

So, I'm visiting with a buddy of mine at a local B&M I like to support. 

After talking with him for a few minutes, the owner comes over to me and says "I just got in something I think you're going to like!"

He opened a small box and before my eyes were five Fuente In Between the Lines.

He had bought 10 of them from a customer/collector and only had 5 left. I bought all five on the spot...

Sometimes it's just a matter of being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

don't need good looks when you got luck like that... :biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

thats insane! Ive never seen more then one. nice pick up!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, they look amazing!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That is crazy. I've been looking for those for some time. Nice pick-up


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pickup, never seen one like that.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pickup as others on here I've never seen them


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice grab!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great score Tony AWESOME


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> That is crazy. I've been looking for those for some time. Nice pick-up


I've never dealt with this place, but they claim to have them in stock - $33 each, though. :arghhhh:

http://www.cigarsdirect.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=1305


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice grab!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow awesome tony! looks like a nice score for sure


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Tony want to work out a trade for one of those?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Btl's-Gosh


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Those look fantastic. Nice score


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats awesome T! I have never seen them at a B&M. They claim they never get them but that's hard for me to believe. I hear from some birdys the guys at the stores keep the goods for themselves:brick:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Thats awesome T! I have never seen them at a B&M. They claim they never get them but that's hard for me to believe. I hear from some birdys the guys at the stores keep the goods for themselves:brick:


the one I gave you I actually got at a B&M in the city

but damn tony those are a thing of beuety


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow those look great perfect size and all. enjoy those!!! great buy good job


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

wow thats amazing, great buy! Make sure you smoke them


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wonderful luck. 

Hard to turn down an opportunity like that!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice pick up Tony!! They look awesome!! :arghhhh:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Pickup ....they look great


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice Pick up Tony..!

Peanut


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is an amazing pick up!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Timeing is everything!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats one sweet pick up!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Really nice find.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

That's what I'd call a SCORE GALORE.:biggrin: Great haul.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice pick up Tony. Enjoy.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice - and very lucky to be able to pick up between the lines cigars.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit!!!!


----------

